# Grumpy Mule



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Drove home today behind a Grumpy Mule van. Anyone had any experience of the beans?!


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Which came first, GM or HD?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Only experience I've had is from a Flat White at The Angel Coffee House in Lincoln who use them. Never bought anything from them


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I've had beans from them before. They had some ninety plus beans last year that were outstanding, but unfortunately they've not stocked them since.

The other beans were good too but darker roasts than hasbean and the like. They could do with a bit more variety for me, but worth a try.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I did some training at someones house who had Grumpy Mule Sumatran in for it. Really enjoyed it once dialled in!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I know most of the team at Grumpy Mule, including their trainers and some of their roasters too.

They have the backing of a larger operation and access to some fine beans.

They employ some of the best baristas and roasters around.

Buy with confidence from the shows they attend, or direct from them.

Some retailers stock the beans for a bit too long but that is not the fault of the company themselves.


----------

